# power shack sessions 2/19



## rks1969 (Feb 19, 2002)

Cardio day ,abs
treadmill -- 30 min.
rope crunches--60/20, 60/20,  80/20,  100/20
15lb knee ups -- 20/4
30lb sidebends  --20/4


----------

